# Salty shrimp bee shrimp mineral gh



## DUKENDABEARS (Dec 28, 2012)

I just got this stuff, and I plan on using instead of mineral plus ultra. I mixed one spoon into a 5 gallon jug of ro/di water. Per the container I'm supposed to get a tds of 200, but I'm only getting a tds reading of 105. The tank I'm adding it to is a tds of 200. My question, should I keep adding the powder until I get a tds of 200? Or go by the instructions and just add one scoop? Will raising the tds to 200 raise the gh too much?


Anybody with experience with this product?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

You are confusing TDS with 200 +/- 50 µS (Microsiemens) 

1 ppm TDS= 1.56 microS/cm

Roughly 120ish TDS with 6gh

What shrimp are you keeping?


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a 55 with oebt, a 27 with oebt, and an 8 gallon with ss grade crs


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Your TDS will drop slightly, but not by much with just a water change. Stick to the 1 scoop and you'll be okay. Being a powder, it will vary a little each time, but not enough to make a difference IMO.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Lose the scoop that comes with the stuff. I dose 1 standard teaspoon of this stuff per 5 gallons. That gives me a TDS of about 190, and it works very well for Taiwan Bees and standard CRS.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

See? Each person has their own ideas.


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

Salty Shrimp Bee Shrimp Mineral Gh is a little cleaner than Mosura's. If you have a Gh test, test the Gh of the remineralized water.


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Dec 28, 2012)

Loachutus said:


> Salty Shrimp Bee Shrimp Mineral Gh is a little cleaner than Mosura's. If you have a Gh test, test the Gh of the remineralized water.


I have an API tester but its not even close to accurate, I've jut always went with what tds had worked and then matched my water for the water change to that using mosura mineral plus ultra.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Yeah I'd test the GH and not worry as much about the TDS (but everyone does it different). For me a TDS of about 110-120 gives me a GH of 5 which is about where I like to keep my tanks at. I can raise the TDS with powdered foods (thanks again Liam for that info) and when I do my water changes I also dose a few things (like clay and white shrimp supps for instance) and that bumps my TDS of my water change water up by about 30 as well. TDS rises over time and due to food, shrimp poop, and other factors. But that won't necessarily increase the GH. But if you are using water changes to match the TDS every time, depending on the remineralizer you could be raising your GH quite a bit as well. Fluval Shrimp Minerals is a little bit 'dirtier' and for a GH of 5 the TDS sits at about 140-150 for me.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

But when reminerializing I like meausring TDS not GH as GH kits color is the hardest thing to check.... If you use Salty shrimp remineralize to 110-120 and you wil get a GH of 5-6 from straight RO. I do it have done it for almost a year now with my tigers. Then if I get it in my tank and my tds is a little lower than 200 I get a cup of water from the tank mix a little more in the cup and poor it into the tank to bring it up to 200


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

That's how I measure it too, since I know TDS of 110-120 will give me GH of 5. Since I know that, I just measure the TDS now. But in the beginning, I measured the GH to be sure of what the TDS would be when the GH got where I wanted. I'm talking like on two buckets worth 

But what the OP is saying (or what I'm understanding him to say) is he's going straight off TDS. Well, if you got Salty Shrimp up to 200 TDS, say FOR EXAMPLE that puts the GH up to 9-10. If his tank is at 200 TDS and say, GH 5 (which is what mine is at) I would think that watching TDS drop a little bit compared to watching GH go up by 3-4 notches would be a big difference! I'd rather watch the TDS lower a bit and know it's going to go back up anyway that to start trying to match remineralizer to TDS and watch the GH get all out of whack by rising rapidly. Does that make sense?

And I may be just misunderstanding the post (which won't be the first time and won't be the last..LOL)!


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but where can I buy this stuff?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Here: http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/aquatic-shrimp-supplements/


----------

